# Right Salary Etihad Abudhabi



## DollarExpat

Hi,

Anyone got idea of IT manager's salary in Etihad. What band is Manager 2 and difference from Manager 1.

-20k/mo basic
-150k/annum housing
+medical+relocation

How does it sound.


----------



## ArsenalFan

Did you get the job with Etihad? Are you employed by them now?


----------

